# Well.....



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have our first official registered full blooded boer buck! He's a nice looking boy, maybe not as wide as I'd like to have, but we think he's a good start for us, and our two does just had kids by him - one of them is HUGE. He had some real nice looking kids at the breeder's farm where we got him.
He's not friendly, so he will run away from you, but he knows 2 of our does, and is getting along with the others. I was worried our young buckling might butt heads with him, but so far they get along - slept in the same stall last night, and our little guy doesn't seem too bothered by him being here. 
We were going to use our little guy for the fall breeding - but decided to go with a registered buck. If we don't sell our little guy, we'll put him in the freezer in a few months. It's sad, but he's not a pet. He's friendly, and lets me rub all over him, he's great with the girls, but again, we've decided we want registered bucks.

We are getting a few registered does as well in the next week or two, so we're very excited! We'd like to have 7 does for kidding next year. We're hoping to have some 4-H kids for our kids to show, and my friend who is the breeder and whom we are buying from is getting my interest in showing. She's never shown <but knows how to>, so we can both learn together  Could be lots of fun!

I'll try to get some pics of our new boy this afternoon if I get a chance. He's almost 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the boers...  ..congrats....on your new boy..... glad he is getting along with the other guy.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

:thumb: Would love to see pics also


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I wasn't able to get pics today, but will try tomorrow. He pretty much keeps to himself, and hasn't proven to be dominant yet. 
I have to say, I am sooo PROUD of our young buck. When the other boys we bought for meat come near our girls and our boy, he stands up to them, and is dominant. I love it! Except the part he was trying to breed one of my does to prove his dominance LOL!!! It was a site, seriously....! But the only time those boys came near my girls or the barn was when we came out to feed. 
Tomorrow we'll get them seperated into another pen, but for now they are fine and well away from the others. The buck we bought is with our girls, and doesn't seem to have any issues with our young buck...yet.


----------

